# [CLOSED]



## Primarina (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm looking to trade my extra WA cards for series 1-4 cards. 



Spoiler: What I Have to Trade



Nothing at this time





Spoiler: What I'm Looking For (Bolded = Higher Priority)



018 Bob
019 *Fauna*
035 Deli
037 *Kabuki*
038 Patty
044 Shari
052 *Poppy*
056 Bangle
061 Tutu
065 *Midge*
067 *Flurry*
077 *Cherry*
080 *Eugene*
081 Eunice
086 Chief
087 *Bunnie*
089 *Diana*
094 Cyrano
095 Peanut
128 Tom
141 *Nana*
143 *Olivia*
148 Whitney
150 Coco
153 Alfonso
155 Butch
159 Zell
160 *Pekoe*
164 Bianca
173 *Julian*
176 *Sprinkle*
188 *Ankha*
196 Freya
197 Kid Cat
198 Agent S
199 Big Top
200 Rocket
224 Paula
234 *Marina*
237 Bam
240 Deirdre
241 *Hans*
243 *Drago*
244 *Tangy*
246 Eloise
250 Ava
252 Merry
253 *Genji*
255 Wolfgang
258 Daisy
261 *Tucker*
262 Blanche
264 *Marshal*
270 Rooney
272 *Skye*
275 *Hamlet*
281 *Lyman*
282 *Violet*
285 *Merengue*
287 Claudia
292 Baabara
293 Rolf
295 Antonio
300 *Chrissy*
317 Goldie
319 Pinky
332 Shep
333 *Lolly*
334 Erik
338 Fang
341 Melba
343 Anabelle
344 Rudy
355 Mira
357 Aurora
359 *Apple*
362 Static
363 Celia
364 *Zucker*
369 *Sylvia*
377 Sydney
381 Gloria
382 Lobo
385 *Lucky*
386 Rosie
387 Rowan
391 Gayle
396 Simon



Additionally, I will consider offers for any special cards aside from Labelle, Chip, and Isabelle (113) which are the only three special cards I have.

*I will only consider trades within North America* for now unless it is a particularly compelling offer (e.g. multi-card and including high-priority cards), and would *prefer NA (or EU) cards*, but will consider offers including JP cards.

PM offers are also welcome!


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have 013 Saharah, 034 Kiki, 040 Gigi, 108 Tommy, 113 Isabelle, 260 Tammi, 315 Redd, 381 Gloria.  PM me if interested.  I have finish my Series 1-4 and I am looking for the WA cards


----------



## LuciaMew (Apr 15, 2017)

What is your ratio for sp card and wa cards? I have some for trade.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 15, 2017)

LuciaMew: Generally 1:1, but I will consider trading multiples for particularly desirable individual cards.


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 16, 2017)

I have Genji, Baabara and Merry. Would you do Piper, Maddie, Sandy and Dobie?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 17, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> I have Genji, Baabara and Merry. Would you do Piper, Maddie, Sandy and Dobie?



I'm generally only going to do 1:1 trades, so I'd trade you one card of your choice for Genji.


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 17, 2017)

Aw man. Well I see you wrote that you would do multiple for the right card. Which one is it by any chance. I have a lot of duplicates


----------



## evetype (Apr 17, 2017)

Mitzi for Dobie?


----------



## evetype (Apr 17, 2017)

evetype said:


> Mitzi for Dobie?



Sorry! It seems that someone is already trading for him. I can do Dobie, Maddie, or Norma too! Feel free to pick whichever one


----------



## Primarina (Apr 17, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> Aw man. Well I see you wrote that you would do multiple for the right card. Which one is it by any chance. I have a lot of duplicates



I'd do multiples for most of the bolded ones, including Marshal, Ankha, Merengue, Drago, Marcie, Margie, Tia, Julian, Nana, Phoebe, Zucker, Marina, Octavian, Lucky, Bluebear, Flora, Eugene, Flurry, Savannah, Pekoe, Chrissy, Boone, Lyman, Sylvia, and Tucker.

- - - Post Merge - - -



evetype said:


> Sorry! It seems that someone is already trading for him. I can do Dobie, Maddie, or Norma too! Feel free to pick whichever one



How about Norma for Mitzi?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Updated to reflect the fact that for Dobie I would like two non-bolded cards or one bolded one as he is very popular.*


----------



## Braixen (Apr 18, 2017)

Stella for Octavian?


----------



## evetype (Apr 18, 2017)

Primarina said:


> How about Norma for Mitzi?



I ended up getting a better trade somewhere else. I'll let you know if I get any other cards to trade with you!


----------



## Primarina (Apr 18, 2017)

evetype said:


> I ended up getting a better trade somewhere else. I'll let you know if I get any other cards to trade with you!



Ok, no worries, and thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Braixen said:


> Stella for Octavian?



Done! 

Yay, he's one of my absolute favorite cranky villagers! I still remember when he was the only octopus in the game and getting him in one of my villages in the GameCube Animal Crossing. Good times. lol


----------



## phoenyx9 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello, would you be interested in trading my 046 Winnie, 121 Tia, 133 Savannah, 135 Phoebe, 226 Mitzi and 242 Chevre for your 10 Sylvana, 24 Murphy, 23 Maggie, 26 Sandy, 27 Claude and 46 Dobie?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 18, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> Hello, would you be interested in trading my 046 Winnie, 121 Tia, 133 Savannah, 135 Phoebe, 226 Mitzi and 242 Chevre for your 10 Sylvana, 24 Murphy, 23 Maggie, 26 Sandy, 27 Claude and 46 Dobie?



Heck yes, I would!


----------



## verb1999 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello!  I only have a 1 for 1 offer, but would you be interested in your 41 - Norma for my 381 Gloria?  PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Gotta-Snatch-Em-All (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, I no longer need Piper or Maddie. So GEnji for Dobie?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 19, 2017)

Gotta-Snatch-Em-All said:


> Well, I no longer need Piper or Maddie. So GEnji for Dobie?



Sorry, Dobie has been traded away.


----------



## Becxa (Apr 19, 2017)

My 391 Gayle and 328 Boone for your Boris, Carrie, and Norma?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 19, 2017)

Becxa said:


> My 391 Gayle and 328 Boone for your Boris, Carrie, and Norma?



I traded Carrie away already to someone who I had a pending trade with before you posted. Would you be interested in Boris and Norma for Gayle and Boone?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 19, 2017)

Becxa said:


> My 391 Gayle and 328 Boone for your Boris, Carrie, and Norma?



I traded Carrie away already to someone who I had a pending trade with before you posted. Would you be interested in Boris and Norma for Gayle and Boone?


----------



## Becxa (Apr 20, 2017)

Primarina said:


> I traded Carrie away already to someone who I had a pending trade with before you posted. Would you be interested in Boris and Norma for Gayle and Boone?



Deal!


----------



## Primarina (Apr 21, 2017)

Becxa said:


> Deal!



Cool! I'll PM you with my info.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

BUMP

*Only Maddie remains!*


----------



## phoenyx9 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello again, I got a few more packs today.  Would you be interested in trading Maddie for my 384 Margie?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 25, 2017)

phoenyx9 said:


> Hello again, I got a few more packs today.  Would you be interested in trading Maddie for my 384 Margie?



Definitely! Let's do that.


----------

